# Sunbeams on the Oniqui Foothills



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Saw this as I came home this afternoon. Thought it was pretty. From the mouth of Sunshine Canyon.

[attachment=0:1qbodhl7]Sun Beams On The Oniqui Mtns.jpg[/attachment:1qbodhl7]


----------

